# Need help with a replacment grip



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello all,

I was hoping that someone could help me with finding replacment grips for my rossi *R97206 .357 MAGNUM 6*" *BARREL* , the stock grips are to small lookig for something bigger. Any ideas?

Thanks to all.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

Try ebay.


----------



## Agitator (Nov 8, 2009)

I know this thread is a little old but you may still be lookin' around.

I've been intrigued by the hogue grips but many seem to like the pac mar (SP?) grips a lot too!

If you google one of the grip brands and then click "shopping" in the google window you can find a lot of good deals with ease 

Here are some hogue:

http://www.google.com/products?q=hogue+grips+.357&hl=en&aq=f

It sounded like you were more interested in opinions and preferences rather than places to buy. As far as which ones are best I think much of it is personal preference.

I hope this helps 

~Tator


----------

